# 7 Month Old Puppy Having Accidents Again



## samoyedsmiles (Jul 2, 2018)

Hi everyone!

My puppy is 7 months old and hasn't had a potty training accident in over 2 months, but in the last 2 days she has peed in the house 3 times and I can't figure out why. We have not changed anything about her routine- she gets taken out every 4 hours to use the restroom. We leave her in the crate when we go out and she has not had any accidents in the crate or while we are gone. Only when we are here. She also doesn't do anything to let us know that she has to go. No pacing, barking, whining, standing at the door, nothing. It's like she just all of a sudden realizes she has to pee and does it where she's standing. I have been watching her for any of the symptoms of a UTI, but she has none of them, except the regression in potty training. 

Just to add, she was spayed 3 weeks ago and I wonder if that has anything to do with it? I'm pretty sure it's not spay incontinence because when it happens there is no dribbling, just full on peeing and it doesn't happen when she's relaxed or sleeping. I figure if it had something to do with the surgery it would have started before now, though, right? Has anyone else experienced this sudden regression in training? Should I just go back to taking her out every 2 hours instead of every 4? I feel like a 7 month old puppy should be able to make it 4 hours without peeing.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

Sometimes dogs regress in their potty training around that age. Go back to treating her like a little puppy. Take her out more frequently, supervise her 100% of the time. Make sure she's getting treats and praise for going in the right spot. Clean up her accidents with enzymatic cleaner. 

It really isn't unusual for puppies to regress a bit at this age. Some think it may be related to teething. Sometimes its owners getting lax with their routine and supervision because they think the pup is fully potty trained. They're not! It often takes more than a full year before puppies are really considered reliably potty trained!


----------

